# Frozen embryos destroyed without our knowledge :-(



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

I am currently 35 weeks pregnant following a FET cycle  and a couple of weeks ago. Contacted our clinic to ask when the renewel would be up on our remaining frosties as I am confused because we have had several batches of frosties that over the years we have always paid to remain in storage and used them.

Today I received a phone call to say they were destroyed as the 5 year deadline was up in March and we had not replied to the letter they sent us

What letter We never had a letter or phone call this time ( we always have had both previously) surely it should have been sent special delivery or recorded
I just got a " sorry but that's it"

I am horrified, devastated and so upset   we would never have not paid or consented to the storage, what I find odd is the clinic only rang after Xmas to ask how the pregnancy was doing and if I would fill in an evaluation form when baby was born, bit no mention of the embryos then. 
We have not moved, nor changed emails or phone numbers.

Is this right to do what they have done

:-( :-( :<


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

I think there is a lady on here who embryos got destroyed by mistake ! 
Maybe contact her and see what she says about the procedure

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=315053.0


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Jolly Josie, that's absolutely terrible, you must be devastated, I don't know how I'd cope if this happened to me. I am sure they are obliged to do more to try and contact you, they shouldn't be allowed to destroy embryos without hearing back from the patients, but unfortunately they may be able to, I would check this out with the HFEA.  This makes me so angry because when a clinic mistakenly thought I owed them money they tried every means of contact available to get hold of me so they are perfectly capable of making a proper effort to contact when they want to.  Like dilly dolly says, you're not the only one this has happened to so try and find out how the other lady/ies on here dealt with this situation. I know money can never make up for something like this but if perhaps you can get some compensation to pay for further cycles maybe that would help in some way.


----------

